# Gtr car collection



## malflip1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Would anyone be interested in my gtr toy car collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes definitely, let's have a look


----------



## malflip1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malflip1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malflip1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice! 👍


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That's quite a collection.


----------



## malflip1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks I was looking to sell for 450 us cash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I wouldn't give $45 cash


----------



## malflip1 (Feb 3, 2018)

It’s coming from the US. I was looking at 450.00 us cash 360 in pounds. That will cover shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

whats so special that you couldn't just go and buy new elsewhere?


----------



## malflip1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Go ahead my guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unifiedwhisper (Nov 27, 2017)

malflip1 said:


> Would anyone be interested in my gtr toy car collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoaaaa!!! Would definitely love to see those car collection!


----------

